# Happy Birthdays. . .



## HLGStrider (Jan 10, 2004)

I just got my little alert in my mail box, a happy birthday from the forum. . .

I don't remember this last year, so it must be an aspect of the new software, but I love it!

It's really cool. GREAT IDEA VB3 PEOPLE!

Love, Elgee


----------



## Legolam (Jan 12, 2004)

I got three!! Am I special to the forum, or does VBulletin just love me loads?


----------



## Scatha (Jan 12, 2004)

I received several as well, I guess this depends on how many VB boards you are registered.


----------



## Legolam (Jan 12, 2004)

Eh? I don't understand ...


----------



## Niniel (Jan 12, 2004)

I only got one


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 12, 2004)

So you al have your birthdays in practically the same week?! 
I'll have to wait until spring for mine.. rats.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 12, 2004)

I got two. . .one from here one from MERPG.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 13, 2004)

In my profile I am changing my birthday to tomorrow, so I can get one. I suggest you all do the same.


Seriously... I recall this feature being mentioned awhile back... when Beorn posted a list of the features months ago. I don't see what is so cool about it *shrugs* Get me a system that sends a message that quotes one of your posts and says that it agrees, adding 'and by the way, Happy Birthday!' then I'll be impressed.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 13, 2004)

I miss everything. . .Elgee grumbles at never seeing a list of features. . .probably because she never looked. . .


I still think it is cool. It makes computers seem much friendlier.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 13, 2004)

Confusticate me! It was probably a post by Webmaster, and not Beorn, that I was thinking of. Hunted one down... E R: 
(Thats my fake Manchester accent... of 'here you are'.... thanks to Turgon for teaching me that )

The Post!

Now this _may_ also have been posted by Beorn somewhere... haven't checked into it. I only think that because I could swear it was him who made the post I saw, and also that this post here is _very_ old.

Now lets scrutinize the list and make sure we have all of that.  hehe.


----------

